# Duprasi babies



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

On 5th May, Bob and Kissa became the proud babies of 5 new babies(3 boys and 2 girls):flrt:

Now 3 weeks and 5 days old, heres photos of a few of them


----------



## catastrophyrat (Jul 8, 2009)

<3 they look so cute.
Well done : victory:
How many are staying ?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Im only keeping one but before I decide which sex I need to find another non related one:whistling2:


----------



## Cillah (Mar 28, 2010)

Awwh they are so cute Shell!  I bet it was well worth the wait, huh


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

They are sooooo cute!! I can't wait to meet Mojo!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Gorgeous little critters, Shell. Bob & Kissa did a great job! :2thumb:

Now it's your turn to 'finish them off' and send out 5 cute, cuddly, people loving critters! :lol:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> Gorgeous little critters, Shell. Bob & Kissa did a great job! :2thumb:
> 
> Now it's your turn to 'finish them off' and send out 5 cute, cuddly, people loving critters! :lol:


 
I can certainly do that as they show no fear at all when getting handled


----------



## Basilbrush (Feb 6, 2009)

Well done Shell, and well done Bob & Kissa!!!!: victory:

Jules


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

I love how they sleep on their backs, soooo adorable! haha. I remember seeing a photo of one of Pouchies boys being handled by a child. He was so relaxed, even with a kid he didn't know, that he was chilling out on his back. Superb little animals! Is the last one still available? :flrt:


----------



## Luxy (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh Lordy, look at them! They're so adorable!!!
Look at how teeny tiny their baby tails are!
I think I'm in love with them!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Luxy said:


> Oh Lordy, look at them! They're so adorable!!!
> Look at how teeny tiny their baby tails are!
> *I think I'm in love with them*!


One of them is named Mojo and is coming to live here!!! :flrt:


----------



## lovin'life (Apr 7, 2010)

Awww very sweet Shell :flrt:


----------



## Luxy (Mar 31, 2010)

Amalthea said:


> One of them is named Mojo and is coming to live here!!! :flrt:


Fingers crossed, I might be eligible as a new owner too! :flrt:
I have no name picked yet though...


----------



## kwoods (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi
Are there any of these little cuties still looking for a home? I'd seriously love one!:flrt:
Katie x


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Luxy said:


> Fingers crossed, I might be eligible as a new owner too! :flrt:
> I have no name picked yet though...


The only reason I have a name is because the huge tank he/she will be living in has "Mojo" on it in diamontes *lol* :whistling2:


----------



## Luxy (Mar 31, 2010)

Amalthea said:


> The only reason I have a name is because the huge tank he/she will be living in has "Mojo" on it in diamontes *lol* :whistling2:


:lol2: 
So it's more convenience than anything really?

I might call my baby Clearseal... :Na_Na_Na_Na: J/K!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*giggles* Well, before, it was home to a bunch of mice... Couldn't call them ALL Mojo


----------



## Luxy (Mar 31, 2010)

Amalthea said:


> *giggles* Well, before, it was home to a bunch of mice... Couldn't call them ALL Mojo



:lol2:

That's Mojo, this is Mojo, here's Mojo, and this little one is called Mojo!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Luxy said:


> :lol2:
> 
> That's Mojo, this is Mojo, here's Mojo, and this little one is called Mojo!


 
*giggles* Shoulda done it!! :lol2:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

one is mine all mine and is going to be called coffybean:lol2:


----------



## Luxy (Mar 31, 2010)

I thought I'd pop up this video, this has what Shell has been experiencing and we've all been missing;

YouTube - duprasis pups bimbling around

:flrt:


----------



## Cillah (Mar 28, 2010)

Luxy said:


> I thought I'd pop up this video, this has what Shell has been experiencing and we've all been missing;
> 
> YouTube - duprasis pups bimbling around
> 
> :flrt:


They are so incredibly cute!

I am going to call the one I get (in the future) Otto. Planned ahead :lol2:


----------



## Luxy (Mar 31, 2010)

Cillah said:


> They are so incredibly cute!
> 
> I am going to call the one I get (in the future) Otto. Planned ahead :lol2:


Otto is a lovely name! Everyone's name choices are lovely!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

They are Egyptian duprasi and they look so much more well groomed than Algerian ones like mine, they always look scruffy:lol2:


----------



## Luxy (Mar 31, 2010)

Shell195 said:


> They are Egyptian duprasi and they look so much more well groomed than Algerian ones like mine, they always look scruffy:lol2:


Naomi is keeping an Algerian type lady for me. So I'll have one of each! :2thumb:
I love the look of them both, I'm so excited to see them in the fluff!

I also need help with names...
*hint hint*


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Luxy said:


> Naomi is keeping an Algerian type lady for me. So I'll have one of each! :2thumb:
> I love the look of them both, I'm so excited to see them in the fluff!
> 
> I also need help with names...
> *hint hint*


 
:lol2: Im rubbish at naming them, I called my boy Bob and Naomi had already called the girl Kissa when I bought her from her


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I love their little NOT fat tails *giggles*


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> I love their little NOT fat tails *giggles*


 
That comes with age, Bob has a huge fat tail but it matches his body:lol2:


----------



## Luxy (Mar 31, 2010)

Amalthea said:


> I love their little NOT fat tails *giggles*


Me too! It makes them look so babyish! They're so cute!


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

Awwww! I had been waiting for ages to see pics of these little babies and they didn't disappoint! I'm in love! Who's going up north in a few weeks time? (Take me with yoooouuuu!) hehe.

The video was cute! The one which tumbled on it's back was adorable. Looks like a tortoise trying to get up off it's back. I wonder how that one's doing these days.

Looking forward to more updates! :2thumb:


----------

